# another band



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome first week


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LUCKEEEEEEE!!! :lol: Good job man... thats freakin awesome!!!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Duck Jerky, 

I'm curious to know how common these banded birds are. I went duck hunting for the first time last Saturday and nailed a teal with a band. My buddy who's been duck hunting quite a bit was pretty excited about it and couldn't stop talking about how lucky I was to get a banded bird the first time out. 

So, any idea about the odds of getting a banded bird? Is it 1 in 10, 1 in 20, 1 in 100? Any idea?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i've been at this for 22 years it took me 14 years before i got my first band which was drake mallard. since then i've got a total of 5 duck bands and 5 goose bands. i've shot around 1,500 ducks and only 30 geese. it's more common to get a banded goose. your lucky to already get a band some guy's have been hunting 40 years and never got one.


----------



## waterproof (Oct 10, 2007)

DJ, 
nice job on the band. I have been shooting 50+ ducks a year for over 30 years and no jewelry for me yet. :evil: Must be where I hunt, not a lot of time spent in public WMA. I wonder sometimes if that has anything to do with it? 
But I don't complain because that is not why I am. :lol: 

WP


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Holy smokes, I guess it was pretty lucky to get a band on my first duck!

I called the number right away and they took my name and address. They wanted to know where it was shot and all the other details. I'm very curious to get the info about where this duck was banded....

Thanks and happy hunting!!!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been hunting ducks and geese for the last 8 years hard and heavy almost every weekend that it is open and no bling bling for me neather


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

ive been hunting ducks for 2 years and have shot 20+ ducks (dad doesnt go out alot) and i havent gottn one yet myself


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a real avid ducker, but I have been at it for 40 plus years and have only put one band in the bag. You are quite lucky there guy! Keep it up and you might end up with a complete necklace!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I reported the band right away. Well....I got the certificate by mail already, only took about 10 days. 

It was a green wing teal from Alberta Canada. Banded in 2006 and made it all the way down to Farmington Bay, Utah. Pretty cool. 

I'll definitely keep the certificate and band. I hope to add a few more to the collection but now I realize they may come far and few between.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not sure how many i killed last season, but my very last duck of the season was a banded drake mallard. I probably killed 30 ducks the whole season.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Man Duck Jerky....you're having a great first week!!


----------

